# Schools in Adelaide



## Pep (May 15, 2009)

We are moving to Adelaide in August and are trying to find a good school for our girls, 4 and 7. We were hoping to live around West Lakes. Any suggestions? Does one have to go private?


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi,

Welcome to the forum.

Here's the website for the Department of Education in South Australia:

DECS Locations

This is how to find a school in a particular area. As for recommendations, sorry I can't help as I'm in Victoria but we do have members in that area. You will find that choosing a school will be down to a gut feeling. You'll get a list of prospective schools, visit them when you are here and then make the decision on which one feels right for your child.

You have the option of either public or private schools...it's down to you and your wallet! 

As with anywhere around the world, there are good schools and not-so-good schools, just try to do as much research as you can (Google is great!).

Dolly


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Some more links:

Public schools: Association of Independent Schools of SA

Private schools: Adelaide, South Australia Private Schools - Private Schools Directory

Dolly


----------



## Pep (May 15, 2009)

Thanks Dolly for your imput and I agree with you about schools being gut feel and wallet dependant. 
I have done all that initial research and I was hoping someone would have specific ideas/views on the private and public schools in the West Lakes area.


----------



## prakash (Feb 11, 2009)

see rainbownation AU forum blog "we have started the process" for recent arrivals in Adelaide with children...they may be able to help


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Hi PEP,

seriously check out the DECS website; and contact some schools directly, they are so very nice, and do actually get back to you.

My daughter is at marryatville primary school, in the eastern burbs; which feeds into marryatville high, which has THE BEST public school reputation in the area!!!

High schools are a bit hit and miss, but NORWOOD MORIALTA and MARYATTVILLE are excellent; bit far for your kids though!

I'll ask around in work, a few live in the western burbs, and have kids in the local schools.

Private schools do have good reps; but can prove expensive............you pays ya money, ya takes a choice!


Jane


----------



## Pep (May 15, 2009)

thanks everyone. any help would be great.


----------



## nihariku (May 24, 2009)

I am in the same boat as you are pep,
I have a girl and a boy 7 and 3 
As you already know coming to Adelaide on state sponsored visa 475 if granted! 
I did Check the schools mentioned in this forum
Maryataville sounded good, so does Pembroke its a private one my concern is will we be able to afford it .it will depend on the work we get I guess and the economy
East Adelaide sounds good

But are we allowed to live close to the city in 475 visa Pls shed some light on this experts

NK


----------



## Pep (May 15, 2009)

As far as I know with the 475 South Australia on can live anywhere in South Australia. From what I have read east Adelaide seems to have the best schools but we would love to live near the beach, the life style is exactly what we are looking for. I think I will decide on those things when we arrive - positve thinking!


----------



## nihariku (May 24, 2009)

Pep said:


> As far as I know with the 475 South Australia on can live anywhere in South Australia. From what I have read east Adelaide seems to have the best schools but we would love to live near the beach, the life style is exactly what we are looking for. I think I will decide on those things when we arrive - positve thinking!


I'm sure you'll find a perfect beach setting.check out the realestate.com.au and try the southern beaches Aldinga beach has some large houses for lesser amounts and all others look beautiful and peaceful
Keep on hunting
We'll get there
TC
NK


----------



## Pep (May 15, 2009)

I have read that children start reception in the January after they are 5 by the end of June. Does anyone know if this is set in stone or can the schools be flexible depending on the individual child?
Does this mean that a child turning 5 this august only starts in reception in Jan 2011?
thanks


----------



## adelaide bound (Sep 6, 2011)

Pep said:


> We are moving to Adelaide in August and are trying to find a good school for our girls, 4 and 7. We were hoping to live around West Lakes. Any suggestions? Does one have to go private?


Hi There Pep, I am in process of looking for properties in west lakes or surrounding areas. I am basing this on good school for my daughter. I was wondering if you settled in west lakes or could you reccommend any nice areas with nice schools as I have a 4 year old daughter.


----------



## nihariku (May 24, 2009)

adelaide bound said:


> Hi There Pep, I am in process of looking for properties in west lakes or surrounding areas. I am basing this on good school for my daughter. I was wondering if you settled in west lakes or could you reccommend any nice areas with nice schools as I have a 4 year old daughter.


Hi Adelaide Bound!

Well most schools area great!
But check the locality first and then the school.Most government schools are zoned so that you have to live in the surrounding suburbs to get in to the schools.Check the DCES website for schools and find out the facilities the school has. They are categorised.A category 2 school is less developed gets more funding from Government category 7 is the highest they get less support but has most facilities.Government schools in the east suburbs are great. There are some good private schools.But for a little one a government school could be fine as long as the locality is good. I have registered my children for private schools for their secondary school or high school as they call it.Because there is a long line to wait for some schools.I based my house on a good school, Got a rental near it, has to travel just 30 mins to work but school is great so we are happy.But you may want to find out for yourself.

Regards,

N


----------

